# good gaming gpu under 11k



## hell is here (Nov 1, 2012)

hiiii one of my friend had ga-g41m-es2l motherboard
cpu dual core e5400 processor
4gb ddr2 ram
gs500 psu
and he has led 18.5inch monitor
he wants to play all games on medium high or in high settings on 1360 x 768 resolution
he has a budget up to 11k
and he dont want to upgrade his cpu at all


----------



## Myth (Nov 1, 2012)

I can only think of the HD7770 at the moment. The sapphire model is around 9.2k online and lower locally.
PS : The cpu might become a bottleneck in a few games.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 1, 2012)

cpu is bottleneck means that it blows up


----------



## aloodum (Nov 1, 2012)

^^^ err at that resolution is suspect the wolfie will be a bottleneck as pointed out by myth.
Is that resolution the max offered by his moniter? IIRC most 18.5 have a native resolution of 1440X 900..

Getting a med-high gpu with a low end cpu will be quite unbalanced.


----------



## Myth (Nov 1, 2012)

No, It wont blow up.
Bottleneck means the overall performance might be lower because one particular component cant keep up or is not at the same level as the other components.

I am not sure about this, so wait till someone clarifies that point.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 1, 2012)

his monitor display at 1360 x 768 resolution, but idont know its size in inches. at this resolution he can play latest games in about medium settings
his cpu temp on full load goes to 68 degrees. ithink that not be the problem while playing games .


----------



## aloodum (Nov 1, 2012)

^^ myth pretty much summed it up : bottleneck in simple terms would means the system is not being to perform at its optimal level as its being held back in some department.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hd 6870, gtx 560..


----------



## demon (Nov 1, 2012)

more in the lines of 7770,6850,etc
u dont need a powerful card for your system!
6850 is the max you should be aiming at!!


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

ddr2 ram??? atleast make him upgrade his ram.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 1, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> ddr2 ram??? atleast make him upgrade his ram.



he will upgrade his ram soon corsair 4 gb 1333mz single stick


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

thats better.. ask him to save on the gpu and invest on the ram. maybe he'll have to shell out a couple of grands more.. but ask around and settle whats the best gpu for his rig. include the new ram in the config.


----------



## aloodum (Nov 1, 2012)

hell is here said:


> he will upgrade his ram soon corsair 4 gb 1333mz single stick



Does his motherboard support both ddr2 and ddr3???


----------



## hell is here (Nov 1, 2012)

aloodum said:


> Does his motherboard support both ddr2 and ddr3???



yes his motherboard supports ddr2 and ddr3 ram and had a two slots for each ram


----------



## Naxal (Nov 2, 2012)

hell is here said:


> yes his motherboard supports ddr2 and ddr3 ram and had a two slots for each ram



Hi,

Please check your motherboard Model Number, since the model you have mentioned will not going to support DDR-III. Ref -> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-ES2L (rev. 1.4)

If the mobo doesn't allow you the ability to upgrade the RAM, then I suggest better to buy following

HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 6325. Ref -> HIS AMD/ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card | Graphics Card | Flipkart.com
ASUS P5G41-T M LX / Gigabyte GA-G41MT-S2 @ Rs. 3000/-
Corsiar or G.Skill 4 GB DDR-III 1333 MHz Value RAM @ Rs. 1150/-

Try for 8 GB in 4x2 configuration if budget permits, since dual channel may provide better performance. Mind you, DDR-III RAMs are dead cheap now days.

Try to make the purchase from local store since they can give you good deal in exchange of present motherboard and DDR-II RAM. Mind you, a 2 GB DDR-II may fetch upto 750 easily or even more if the RAMs are in warranty.

Thanks.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 2, 2012)

Naxal said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please check your motherboard Model Number, since the model you have mentioned will not going to support DDR-III. Ref -> GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-ES2L (rev. 1.4)
> 
> ...



sorry for inconvenience but his motherboard model is GA-G41M-Combo


----------



## Naxal (Nov 2, 2012)

hell is here said:


> sorry for inconvenience but his motherboard model is GA-G41M-Combo



In that case trade the DDR-II 4 GB RAM with a single DDR-III 4 GB Stick, G.Skill or Corsair value series available at around Rs. 1150/- from local traders.

Place order for following,

One more 4GB value series 1333 MHz DDR-III @ Rs. 1150/-
VS450 PSU @ Rs. 2500/- since I guess the PSU mentioned is a Generic one ??
HIS ATI Radeon HD 6670 1 GB GDDR5 @ Rs. 6325/-
Cooler Master 212 CPU Cooler @ Rs. 2000/-

Please note, E5400 having T-Case of 74 should allow a trouble free OC.

Please note, OC would be needed hence the cooler is necessary as in Intel G41 chipset, DDR-III memory frequency is linked with processor FSB. Hence to run DDR-III @ 1333 MHz, you would have to take your processor FSB 800 MHz from 1333 MHz, otherwise, the RAM you buy would be stuck at 800 MHz operation.



			
				G41 Chipset OC Process in BIOS said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would mean the processor running in effective running clock of 4.4 GHz (1333/4*13.5) meaning a lot of power to be given from PSU hence PSU too is necessary !!

Best of luck, since with the said processor, unless he upgrades, you are in for a lot of OCing !!


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 2, 2012)

11k is a good  budget for the resolution he is going to play I would suggest to sell your combo and buy a new DDR3 setup with at least 4cores and in addition get 7770

Or buy a Trinity setup and add 7770 ... this will give better gaming performance


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2012)

Why you guys are asking for Ram upgrade to DDR3? The performance difference between 800 MHz DDR2 and 1333 MHz DDR3 is very low because DDR2 rams do have lower latency despite the speed advantage of DDR3. 4GB Ram is well enough for any kind of gaming.
*Hell is here*, ask your friend to get a standard CPU cooler like CM Hyper TX3, around 1.3K and overclock the CPU to 3.5 GHz. For graphics card, don't go beyond HD 7750 or HD 6770 to eliminate the chance of bottleneck.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 2, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Why you guys are asking for Ram upgrade to DDR3? The performance difference between 800 MHz DDR2 and 1333 MHz DDR3 is very low because DDR2 rams do have lower latency despite the speed advantage of DDR3. 4GB Ram is well enough for any kind of gaming.
> *Hell is here*, ask your friend to get a standard CPU cooler like CM Hyper TX3, around 1.3K and overclock the CPU to 3.5 GHz. For graphics card, don't go beyond HD 7750 or HD 6770 to eliminate the chance of bottleneck.



my friend is ready to exchange his 4gb ddr2 ram with 4gb ddr3 ram and also upgrading his cpu to core2duo e7500 2.93 ghz by exchange with his processor and ging him 1.5 k from a dealer but the processor is used for couple of months i.e [second hand] .

then i would suggest him gtx 560 or ati 6850 and his psu is also quite powerful. [corsair gs 500]


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 2, 2012)

why do you want to invest big amount in GPU when you wont be able to utilize it completely. 2 things that you need to consider

- low resolution monitor
- not enough powerful processor to team up with GPU

upgrade your monitor and cpu otherwise you wont be able to utilize the power of your GPU

why would you want to buy a superbike when you dont have a roads to run it


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

hell is here said:


> my friend is ready to exchange his 4gb ddr2 ram with 4gb ddr3 ram and also upgrading his cpu to core2duo e7500 2.93 ghz by exchange with his processor and ging him 1.5 k from a dealer but the processor is used for couple of months i.e [second hand] .
> 
> then i would suggest him gtx 560 or ati 6850 and his psu is also quite powerful. [corsair gs 500]




Here's my experience: e7400 was a bottleneck for the 6950, even when overclocked. But it plays nicely with 6770. My calculated guess is nothing beyond 7770 should be considered; 6770 is probably the sweet point. There's no need to change either CPU or RAM IMO.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> Here's my experience: e7400 was a bottleneck for the 6950, even when overclocked. But it plays nicely with 6770. My calculated guess is nothing beyond 7770 should be considered; 6770 is probably the sweet point. There's no need to change either CPU or RAM IMO.



today he has exchange his ram to ddr3 and cpu to core2duo e7500. and he want to buy gpu for future use also and by this configuration he will not use the full power of gpu, but after a 1 year he will definately upgrade his cpu. so then in this time he can play games in medium settings in 1360 x 768 resolutions without bottlenecking the cpu


----------



## Cilus (Nov 2, 2012)

Then buy Corsair CX 430V2 @ 2.7K and MSI/Sapphire HD 7770 1GB GDDR5.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 2, 2012)

He already have gs600


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

kartikoli said:


> He already have gs600



GS500. 

@OP: if your friend is thinking of upgrading the CPU within a year, even higher end cards can be considered, provided he doesn't want to upgrade the GPU too at that time.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> GS500.
> 
> @OP: if your friend is thinking of upgrading the CPU within a year, even higher end cards can be considered, provided he doesn't want to upgrade the GPU too at that time.



oh yes he will upgrade his cpu after one year so he want to buy a future proof gpu. i suggesteg him gtx 560 or ati 6850. And he had corsair GS 500 psu


----------



## 101gamzer (Nov 2, 2012)

i think OP should get a MID HIGH card so OP don't need to buy a card for next 2 to 3 yrs and plus he will be getting a good CPU means Good motherboard too

i think OP should get a MID HIGH card so OP don't need to buy a card for next 2 to 3 yrs and plus he will be getting a good CPU means Good motherboard too


----------



## Skud (Nov 2, 2012)

If he can increase his budget a bit, go all the way for a 7850 1GB which will be an excellent option below 14k.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 2, 2012)

Better get i5 first then spend for good GPU because your CPU will bottleneck it a big time.
And when he'll buy the processor(Next year his GPU will be outdated...)
I mean get i5 2500k or 2500 it has Intel HD 4000 graphics which are very good and can play games.


----------



## kartikoli (Nov 2, 2012)

Skud said:


> If he can increase his budget a bit, go all the way for a 7850 1GB which will be an excellent option below 14k.



I think gigabyte 660 OC @ 14.5k is better choice if he can increase his budget as this will be good for next 2~3yrs


----------



## hell is here (Nov 3, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Better get i5 first then spend for good GPU because your CPU will bottleneck it a big time.
> And when he'll buy the processor(Next year his GPU will be outdated...)
> I mean get i5 2500k or 2500 it has Intel HD 4000 graphics which are very good and can play games.



their are many games releasing like medal of honour warfighter, most wanted 2012, farcry 3, crysis 3, dead space 3, ghost warrior 2. etc
if he gets i5 2500k then its hd graphics will not support big games. but if he gets good gpu then he can atleast play these games on medium settings and after a year he will change his mobo+cpu+ram.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 3, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> I mean get i5 2500k or 2500 it has Intel HD 4000 graphics which are very good and can play games.


I think the i5 2500k has HD 3000 and the i5 3570k has HD 4000. I bought the i5 3570k this week.
I am drunk, so please bear with me If i typed something wrong.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 3, 2012)

hell is here said:


> their are many games releasing like medal of honour warfighter, most wanted 2012, farcry 3, crysis 3, dead space 3, ghost warrior 2. etc
> if he gets i5 2500k then its hd graphics will not support big games. but if he gets good gpu then he can atleast play these games on medium settings and after a year he will change his mobo+cpu+ram.



Nope you won't be able to play those game at playable fps AFAIK.
I've bought HD 7750 and my Dual core processor is killing it even playing at 720p resolution it is not giving me constant fps.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 3, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Nope you won't be able to play those game at playable fps AFAIK.
> I've bought HD 7750 and my Dual core processor is killing it even playing at 720p resolution it is not giving me constant fps.



what processor do you have. many of my friends are playing with core2duo e7500, dual core 5700 etc and they had gtx 550 ti and many games are running very good.


----------



## Myth (Nov 3, 2012)

Screen size, game gfx settings also have an effect on the game play.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 3, 2012)

hell is here said:


> what processor do you have. many of my friends are playing with core2duo e7500, dual core 5700 etc and they had gtx 550 ti and many games are running very good.



Well some games will run good but games such as Battlefield 3, Gta 4, Max Payne 3, Crysis 2 and 3 and upcoming new games will not run good.


----------



## hell is here (Nov 3, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> Well some games will run good but games such as Battlefield 3, Gta 4, Max Payne 3, Crysis 2 and 3 and upcoming new games will not run good.



my friend had core2duo e7500, 4gb ddr3 ram, and gtx 550ti and battlefield ia running in ultra high setting only mesh quality is in medium setting and also crysis 2 on ultra on dx 11, nfs run 
on highest setting except mesh quality is in medium.


----------

